# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представляет новые ноутбуки и планшеты

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), лидер на рынке ПК, представила на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] новые модели ноутбуков и планшетов: Lenovo TAB 2 A7: доступный по цене планшет на базе операционной системы Android, многорежимные ноутбуки FLEX 3 на базе ОС Windows с диагональю экрана 11, 14 или 15 дюймов. 

*FLEX 3 – еще больше возможностей с новыми режимами работы*

Многорежимный ноутбук начального уровня, Lenovo FLEX 3 теперь оснащен сенсорным экраном. Крепление ноутбука позволяет раскрывать экран на угол до 360 градусов и использовать ноутбук в режиме «планшет». FLEX 3 – это еще больше возможностей для использования ПК в любом из режимов: просмотр фильмов в режиме «презентация» или  семейных фото в режиме «консоль», чтение книги в режиме «планшет» или набор текста  в режиме «ноутбук». 

Lenovo FLEX 3 – тонкие и легкие многорежимные ноутбуки под управлением операционной системы Windows 8.1 с обновлением до последней версии, живыми иконками и интерфейсом, общим для всех Windows-устройств. За мощность и высокую производительность отвечают процессоры Intel® Core™ i7 пятого поколения (в максимальной комплектации) в моделях с 14- и 15-дюймовым экраном и процессоры Pentium (в максимальной комплектации) в моделях с 11-дюймовым экраном. Ноутбуки оснащены простым или гибридным жестким диском объемом до 1Тб. Lenovo FLEX 3 имеет дисплей высокого разрешения стандарта HD (1366 x 768) в 11-, 14- или 15-дюймовых моделях (опционально: стандарта FHD (1920x1080) в 14- и 15- дюймовых моделях в максимальной комплектации), стереодинамики и аудиосистему Dolby Home Theatre. 

*Lenovo TAB 2 7-30 - идеальный выбор при покупке первого планшета*

Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30 работает под управлением ОС Android 4.4., имеет толщину 8,9 мм, вес в 269 граммов и обладает такими же основными техническими характеристиками. Модель A7-30 оснащена всеми функциями и технологиями, которые необходимы устройству такого типа, включая до 32 Гб памяти, расширяемой при помощи карт Micro SD, четырехядерный процессор MediaTek, сенсорный экран с расширение 1024x600 с IPS-матрицей, который поддерживает до 5 одновременных прикосновений, и аудиосистему, сертифицированную в соответствии со стандартами Dolby. Время работы устройства до 8 часов.

Кроме того, добавлена функция голосовой связи в сетях 3G. Планшет станет отличным помощником пользователям, которые не сидят на месте, и заменит все другие мобильные устройства. Кроме возможности совершать телефонные звонки (при наличии в планшете SIM-карты), технологии 3G также обеспечивают быстрое и плавное воспроизведение музыкальных и видеофайлов в сети Интернет. Корпус планшета выполнен в четырех цветах: голубом (Aqua Blue), розовом (Cotton Candy), белом (Pearl White) и черном (Ebony Black). 

Обе модели поступят в продажу с предустановленным пакетом приложений Lenovo DOit, среди которых приложение SHAREit для мгновенного обмена файлами между устройствами, приложение SECURITY для защиты устройства от вирусов, спама и вредоносных программ и приложение SYNCit для резервного копирования контактов, текстовых сообщений и журнала звонков. 

*Цитата:*

*Питер Хан (Peter Han), вице-президент подразделения WW OEM Marketing корпорации Microsoft:*

 «Компания Lenovo продолжает экспериментировать с устройствами на базе ОС Windows. Так, на свет появились моноблок B50, оснащенный 3D-камерой и предлагающий уникальный опыт взаимодействия с устройством, многорежимные ноутбуки начального уровня FLEX, которые доказывают, что портативные ПК могут быть доступным каждому. Мы будем рады продолжить наше тесное сотрудничество с компанией Lenovo, чтобы создать еще больше новых и необычных Windows-устройств, максимально удобных как для работы, так и для отдыха и развлечений». 


*Технические характеристики моделей:*

*FLEX 3*

Процессор: для 11-дюймовой модели вплоть до Intel® AtomTM, для 14- и 15-дюймовых моделей до Intel® Core™ i7 5-го поколения 
Операционная система: Обновленная Genuine Windows 8.1 
Дисплей: в 11-, 14- или 15-дюймовых моделях дисплей высокого разрешения стандарта HD (1366 x 768), опционально дисплей стандарта FHD (1920x1080) в 14- и 15- дюймовых моделях в максимальной комплектации
Оперативная память: до 8Гб DDR3L RAM
Запоминающие устройства: для 11-дюймовой модели – eMMC, 1Тб HDD или 500Гб SSHD с флеш памятью 8 Гб, для 14- и 15-дюймовых моделей – 1 Тб HD или 1Тб гибридный SSHD с флеш памятью 8 Гб
Разъемы: для 11-дюймовой модели – 1 порт USB 3.0, один порт USB 2.0, картридер 4-в-1 (SD,SDHC,SDXC, MMC), Audio combo jack, HDMI, RJ-45
Интерфейсы:   BT4.0, 802.11BGN Wi-Fi, 1G LAN
Камера: Встроенная веб-камера высокого разрешения (720p)
Аккумулятор: До 10.9 часов работы
Вес: 11-дюймовая модель 1,4 кг, 14- и 15-дюймовые модели – 1,95 кг
Габариты (Ш x Д x В): 11-дюймовая модель 299 x 209 x 21.8 мм, 14-дюймовая модель 340 x 230 x 21.5 мм и 15-дюймовая модель – 385 x 260 x 22.2 мм

*Lenovo TAB 2 A7*

Процессор: четырехъядерный процессор MediaTek MT8382M (до 1,3ГГц), 
Операционная система: Android 4.4 KitKat
Дисплей: TAB 2 A7-10 7-дюймовый IPS-дисплей (5 точек касаний) с разрешением 1024x600 пикселей, TAB 2 A7-30 7-дюймовый IPS infinity-дисплей (5 точек касаний) с разрешением 1024x600 пикселей
Цвета: TAB 2 A7-10 черный (Ebony Black), TAB 2 A7-30 – голубой (Aqua Blue), розовый (Cotton Candy), белый (Pearl White) и черный (Ebony Black)
Оперативная память: 1Гб LPDDR3, 
Запоминающие устройства: TAB 2 A7-10 – 8Гб встроенной памяти, поддержка Micro-SD объемом до 32Гб, TAB 2 A7-30 – 8Гб или 16Гб встроенной памяти, поддержка Micro-SD объемом до 32Гб
Звук: JBL 2.1 аудиосистема мощностью 8 Ватт с технологией Dolby® Audio, 1 стереодинамик на передней панели Разъемы: Micro USB (OTG)/3,5мм audio jack/Micro SD card
Камера:, TAB 2 A7-30 - фронтальная 0,3Мп с фиксированным автофокусом, камера на задней панели 2Мп с фиксированным автофокусом
Аккумулятор: до 8 часов работы
Вес: 269г 
Габариты (Ш x Д x В):  TAB 2 A7-10 189 x 105 x 9.3 мм, TAB 2 A7-30 191 x 105 x 8.9 мм



*Справка о компании* *Lenovo*

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

